# You're having a good day when...



## Miles (Jul 14, 2012)

Your neighbor arrives home from his family farm and immediately hands you a grocery bag filled with fresh veggies and a dozen fresh duck eggs. I see a veggie duck egg omelet in my future...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 14, 2012)

Miles said:


> Your neighbor arrives home from his family farm and immediately hands you a grocery bag filled with fresh veggies and a dozen fresh duck eggs. I see a veggie duck egg omelet in my future...



I don't think I've ever had a duck egg...


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 14, 2012)

I've never had a veggie duck egg.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 14, 2012)

A veggie duck, is that like a tofu steak?


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 14, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> A veggie duck, is that like a tofu steak?



Oxymoron alert!!!! My biggest issue with the veggie movement is the whole trying to make vegetables taste like meat. It's self defeating. Just enjoy them for what they are. Stop trying to make faux meat that tastes likes soy sauce and fermented soy. Meat tastes like blood. Vegetables don't bleed like animals do. They don't bleed delicious... Sorry if I sidetracked this whole thread. Duck eggs are ***** amazing. And so are vegetables. That sounds like a great day to me


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 14, 2012)

I have friends who keep chickens and ducks who won't use the duck eggs. They give me as many as i can use and I am doing THEM a favor. Duck eggs are chicken eggs on steroids.


----------



## TB_London (Jul 14, 2012)

The bigger fattier yolk make great cakes. Goose eggs are also awesome, and are bigger still. I'd go for duck eggs benedict over an omelette


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 14, 2012)

Duck eggs are incredible. I'm in the same boat as pitonboy (know someone who raises ducks but doesn't eat the eggs) and I use them for all kinds of things. My favorite applications also involve home-cured bacon: frisee salad with bacon, a poached duck egg, and some lemon juice and olive oil (the runny yolk helps form a dressing), bacon and a duck egg on an English muffin for a heart-attack breakfast, and my favorite, carpaccio with a duck egg and some really good sherry vinegar.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 14, 2012)

I love duck eggs! Have never tried goose eggs.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 14, 2012)

Love them too! The yolk is very unctuous. I can't find the book, but Chris Cosentino has a recipe in his cook book - it was a pork ramen type broth with blood sausage, duck egg and oysters.


----------



## Still-edo (Jul 14, 2012)

Phillipino people eat duck eggs that are half developed. I can't eat those. Half developed chicken eggs yes. But no duck for me.


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Still-edo said:


> Phillipino people eat duck eggs that are half developed. I can't eat those. Half developed chicken eggs yes. But no duck for me.



I once bought some of these eggs with baby birds inside from the asian market not knowing what was inside. I had my daughters crack them open the next morning as we were going to make an omelet--out tumbled this half-ducklings. All of us were shocked and a little grossed out.:fanning:


----------



## Still-edo (Jul 17, 2012)

I admit its partly traumatic for me too even though I eat that stuff. I eat the yolk and the white but the chick tastes just like you would imagine. Bones and feathers. But it's worth trying out just to tast that natural broth from the egg. Nature sure knows how to season.


----------



## markenki (Jul 17, 2012)

We Filipinos call it "balut". Best eaten in the dark after a few beers. My kids love it (sans beer). We were laughing at home when it was one of the challenges on "Fear Factor".


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 17, 2012)

I remembered hearing that not all bird eggs are as nutritious as chicken eggs, but duck eggs seem to compare pretty well:
http://www.duckeggs.com/duck-egg-nutrition-compare.html


----------

